# Company picnic help



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2008)

I have or I should say my smoker has been recruited with me along to cook at company picnic.  Pot luck on the sides so all I need to worry about is the meat and sauces and condiments.  I plan on butts, brisket, and dogs for the kids.  Will be about 40 adults.  I plan on doing the butts and brisket the day before and leaving foiled to put back on the smoker to warm up while I throw some dogs on the top rack.  Is this the wrong approach? 

 I have a large double roaster that is electric and figure I can keep it filled with the butt and brisket even though it is large.  How many lbs of butt and brisket?

Rick


----------



## capt dan (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds like the right approach to me. I would do 2 packers and 2 butts if it was me.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rick, rule a thumb is a 1/4 pound a cooked meat per person. Now, that could be 10 pounds a cooked product fer the 40 folks. I did a ratio of 2/3rds pork ta 1/3rd brisket, however, the brisket was a huge success an I coulda used more. I think ta be safe, I would do bout 7 1/2 pounds a each allowin fer seconds an all.  Allways better ta have to much then not enough.  Couple nice 8 pounders a each should do ya fine.


----------



## supervman (Aug 7, 2008)

Check out this thread. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20964

SKOL
V


----------



## dbryson (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the club.  Check out the thread suggested by supervman.  I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 8, 2008)

I would go 2 and 2 on th meat (anything leftover comes home with the cook and goes great in beans or enchiladas).  Sounds like u have it all under control, keep us updated


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 8, 2008)

such a ditto here! for sure!!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd max out the budget for the meat and send left overs home with the attendees.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Aug 8, 2008)

Lcruzen is right on. My #1 rule: NEVER RUN OUT OF FOOD. I did the July 4th Neighborhood party for 275 and it was success with left overs. Here's a link to a spreadsheet I created to help with the figuring. Since you're only 40pp, this is probably more figurin' than you need. But heck, here you go.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18826

Good luck and have fun.


----------

